# كل ما تحتاجه عن جهاز الرنين Mri



## المسلم84 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف تجدون في هذا الرابط كتاب يتحدث عن جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي من الالف الى الياء


http://www.cis.rit.edu/htbooks/mri/inside.htm


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

فعلا كتاب مفيد للغاية تسلم على عطائك .

تقبل تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م احمد السامرئي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله من صالح اعمالكم


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الرابط


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

*لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا*


----------



## عمر_86 (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع البشرية بخيرك


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

جزززااااااااكم الله خير


----------

